# The Negative Calorie Diet...



## Ranma (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont use this diet, but i was reading about it online and I was curious.  Its all about eating foods that take more energy to actually digest then it has in the food itself.  

The negative calorie diet:  Revolutionary idea? or Starvation?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Starvation.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 12, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Starvation.


That was *really* well said.


----------



## Ranma (Jul 12, 2005)

thought so, thanks guys


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> I dont use this diet, but i was reading about it online and I was curious.  Its all about eating foods that take more energy to actually digest then it has in the food itself.
> 
> The negative calorie diet:  Revolutionary idea? or Starvation?


Hey Ranma, can you explain this diet, I have never heard of it..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> I dont use this diet, but i was reading about it online and I was curious.  Its all about eating foods that take more energy to actually digest then it has in the food itself.
> 
> The negative calorie diet:  Revolutionary idea? or Starvation?



the best program to spend your money on IMO is Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle by Tom Venuto.

www.ironmagazine.com/go/burnfat


----------



## Ranma (Jul 12, 2005)

bassically it gives a list of foods that take more energy to digest then is actually in the food, and it gives recipes for meals with those foods.  I automatically thought it was somethin bad when it said 12 LBS IN 1 WEEK!


----------



## luke77 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's not a good diet from what I've heard about it, but the foods it uses are good foods to eat for general nutrition...and there are probably some decent recipes in the book/website. What I'm trying to say is that the foods they suggest are actually quality foods as opposed to other diet plans that suggest eating crap, as long as you don't eat much of it...


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 12, 2005)

Wouldnt that diet kill you?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 12, 2005)

Just remember, If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 13, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> I dont use this diet, but i was reading about it online and I was curious.  Its all about eating foods that take more energy to actually digest then it has in the food itself.
> 
> The negative calorie diet:  Revolutionary idea? or Starvation?


Well - it is 'starvation' but not because it works.

It is horrible for your health and this is especially for someone who is doing training (due to the very low calories and the lack of protein and essential fats) but it is also poppy-cock (that is - bull)... 

A lot of the foods they suggest as being 'negative calorie' are not, infact, negative calorie at all... Even celery has 'real' calories - not a whole heap, but it does.


----------



## Ranma (Jul 13, 2005)

im sure that what you say is true about many of the foods not really being "negative calorie foods" but celery we actually learned in school to take more calories to digest then they have to offer to your body.  celery was the only one we learned about.


----------



## luke77 (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/food/ingredient/celery.asp


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 13, 2005)

Those foods would be great to snack on, but eating them solely is asking for trouble.


----------



## Ranma (Jul 15, 2005)

thats basically what i thought too


----------

